# Gruß in die Runde



## alexg (7 Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bin ebenfalls neu hier.
Toll, was hier alles zu finden ist und welche Mühe sich einige von Euch hier machen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Claudia (7 Aug. 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB wünsche dir viel Spaß hier


----------



## astrosfan (9 Aug. 2009)

und viel Spaß an Board !


----------



## Katzun (9 Aug. 2009)

hallo alex,

viel spaß wünsch ich dir


----------



## Buterfly (9 Aug. 2009)

Tag alexg,

gibt bestimmt auch ne Menge für dich hier zu finden


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2009)

und viel Spass bei uns auf CB


----------



## maierchen (14 Aug. 2009)

herzlich wilkommen hier und viel spass beim stöbern


----------

